# ISS DTG Print Champ We did it again



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

NeoFamily did again! 
Champ & 3rd runner up!!!! Picture? Depend on StoneEyes!!!(forum ID)

INDUSTRY NEWS
Winners of the 2011 Impressions Awards Announced

October 03, 2011 

Direct-to-Garment Digital Apparel Decoration
1st place: “Legends,” KA Grafix, Fredericksburg, Va. StoneEyes

2nd place: “Rock and Roll,” Shockwaves Promotional Apparel, Des Plaines, Ill.

3rd place: “Legends, B&W,” KA Grafix, Fredericksburg, Va.
StoneEyes

Congrat!!!! No belt? 
AA will think about something good to him.
Cheers! NeoPride, Beers are on me always. coffee to you StoneEyes.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Come on NeoFamily give StoneEyes High Five and Congratulation! 
StoneEyes "AA is making surprise package to you as we speak!!"


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Well done StoneEyes, congratulations on your success.

Well done to all who entered too.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Congrats! I would love to see some pictures.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

@StoneEyes - Congrats!!


----------



## StoneEyes (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you everyone. It has been a humbling experience, to say the least. I am truly flattered and all the private congratulatory emails has left me stunned. Didnt know so many people knew my unpublished site LoL. Sorry still in the works, but will complete real soon. It was a great news for a welcome home, since I've been on travel. Thank you everyone. 

I will say this though as I have to compliment Rodney on his efforts with this forum. Being new to the DTG realm, I have enjoyed this forum and the information shared by everyone. If it wasn't for this portal I highly doubt I would have known about most of what transpires. Thanks Rodney! keep up the awesome job with this site, your helping more people then you may realize.

NeoFamily - Mahalo for your support!


----------



## JohnL (Nov 23, 2010)

!!!Congrats!!! I think pictures of the winning garments are in order.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Justin W, Defend Champion!
Looks like you will have many challengers on 2012 Battle Royale contest.
Keep sharpen up your skill!  LOL


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

I think our artist friends from Fort Worth (Retro85?) are gunning for that belt next year - I think they might have a real chance at it, actually!  For a few more of those transformers shirts, I'll let 'em win!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Justin Walker said:


> I think our artist friends from Fort Worth (Retro85?) are gunning for that belt next year - I think they might have a real chance at it, actually!  For a few more of those transformers shirts, I'll let 'em win!


Yes I remember he challenged you right front of your face very politely while you checking his print.
I am sure StoneEyes is in line too. 
As long as we keep belt in NeoFamily circle we all be !
I can foresee big battle next year between all dtg makers and many of NeoFamilies.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

JohnL said:


> !!!Congrats!!! I think pictures of the winning garments are in order.


Come on guys, let's see the pics


----------



## StoneEyes (Sep 3, 2010)

Stich sent you a PM.. Will post time permitting, getting pinged for those infamous HDT (Honey Do This) around the house. Since I've been on travel, yard looks like Jurassic Park ROTF.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Just found out that AA will have an Open House in Feb of 2012. Hopefully Peter will chime in more about this event..


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Justin Walker said:


> I think our artist friends from Fort Worth (Retro85?) are gunning for that belt next year - I think they might have a real chance at it, actually!  For a few more of those transformers shirts, I'll let 'em win!


Yes, it was perfect print. Exact same as his artwork. I think he create similar character. He was so pleased. He should have job in Hollywood. Justin W kept this shirts.
If you want to see original size picture visit my http://s899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/ It is look like 3D. Too big picture more than 1MB size will make TSF out of balance.
[media]http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/003-2-1.jpg[/media]


----------



## StoneEyes (Sep 3, 2010)

> Congrats! I would love to see some pictures.


Thanks again to everyone for the compliments, and congratulatory emails. I've been asked as to what I used etc, so I'll look into putting something together time permitting. Till next time then, Mahalo.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Aloha kakahiaka!
Since ISS did not reward belt or any but Ribbon of 1st Place and 3rd. Here is what AA packed. 
You are coffee lover.
You are organized person.
You love to make a note. 
Food for your NeoBaby.
 Hope you will enjoy all. Thank you so much for shine our pride.
Cheers and Beers! huh coffee 
Click for enlarge if you cannot tell what are these.
[media]http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/IMG_11631.jpg[/media]


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats. Well deserved. It always helps to have a great team standing behind the equipment, AA. Talent, creativeness, equipment and support.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

nice gift, Peter! i just love to see how you take care of your NeoFamily. i hope to get to Philly next month for training so i can meet you in person.


----------



## StoneEyes (Sep 3, 2010)

allamerican said:


> Aloha kakahiaka!
> Since ISS did not reward belt or any but Ribbon of 1st Place and 3rd. Here is what AA packed.
> You are coffee lover.
> You are organized person.
> ...


 
Wow!! Kamsa hamnida Peter, Very much appreciated!!!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

23spiderman said:


> nice gift, Peter! i just love to see how you take care of your NeoFamily. i hope to get to Philly next month for training so i can meet you in person.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. But I feel I am still short on support NeoFamily. I take your word as expect better and I will meet that.
> Looking forward to meet you in person. I have a feeling that you will be one hack of NeoFamily. Right after SGIA show I have a plan to go to Russia and Central America for week each. 19th is my 60th Birthday and plan to get away also.(not sure yet I maybe too tired). I hope your visit date is when I am in Philly so we can do Cheers and Beers! And break bread together.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

who's bad? who's bad?
you bad! you bad!

rah neo


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

beanie357 said:


> who's bad? who's bad?
> you bad! you bad!
> 
> rah neo


Who is phat? You phat! Long time no see here.
Real bad and phat is StoneEyes!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Aloha kakahiaka!
Does your package arrived? 
Cheers! Coffees are me always. LOL


----------

